# Have a good day!! From Cholla



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I know, it's Monday. Cholla wanted me to tell you all that you are a special group of loving, wonderful people & he hopes you have a good day!

Zoey says "huff"


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That...is....awesome! Thanks for this, it was greatly appreciated!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Wonderful! I need that, especially as I discovered a paper which is due tomorrow morning at 8, which I had completely forgotten about. Thanks Cholla's butt


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

EryBee said:


> Wonderful! I need that, especially as I discovered a paper which is due tomorrow morning at 8, which I had completely forgotten about. Thanks Cholla's butt


Whoa that's weird! the exact same thing happened to me too!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Thanks Cholla's butt


Finally, Cholla's butt is being used for good & not evil!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

HAH :lol: 

Thanks Cholla, I needed that after a long day


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So funny :lol: !


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Hedgiebutts are hilarious. I'm constantly being presented with the buttocks of my two hogs, they seem to like mooning me.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

In my household we refer to this phenomenon as being "given The Butt." My husband's ancient pug, Harley, likes to give us The Butt, too. Animals just love mooning the people they love.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

QuinntonsMom said:


> In my household we refer to this phenomenon as being "given The Butt." My husband's ancient pug, Harley, likes to give us The Butt, too. Animals just love mooning the people they love.


"Given the Butt - Oohhh, freaky, freaky. 
There ain't nothing wrong if you wanna be
given the butt....alll night long!"


----------

